# First time using a DA



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi guys,
Managed to get a das6 today, i've been itching to get one for a long time, picked up a few meguiars pads too and used some compounds/polishes i already have.

I had an old bonnet lying around so decided to give it a little go

had this little set up in the garden to practice as it was my first time but i used all i learnt at waxstock and got good results!



I scratched a section of my old bonnet up and went to town with a set of keys too.

I then used megs ultimate compound with the yellow megs pad with the method i got taught at wax stock, i then switched to the black megs pad with auto finesse tripple to polish it up and bring a nice gloss. i worked on the section for around half an hour and got this result



I was very impressed with it, considering it was my first time too, can't wait to start on my car :thumb:


----------



## craiglancs (Jul 7, 2014)

Really good result there. They seem to be a miserable lot on here tho, no ones commenting on mine either....


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks perfect, I presume it would of been quicker/easier if you had 205 to start with. 

But its never quick in reality, not for me anyway....


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That's quite impressive for a first attempt:thumb:
Craiglancs, it may be that not that many have seen your post yet


----------



## craiglancs (Jul 7, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> That's quite impressive for a first attempt:thumb:
> Craiglancs, it may be that not that many have seen your post yet


Lol no worries. Have I put it in the wrong section then, under machine polishing?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

is there any particular tips you would pass on to a fellow newbie to machine polishing ive just purchased myself a das 6 pro plus


----------



## craiglancs (Jul 7, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> is there any particular tips you would pass on to a fellow newbie to machine polishing ive just purchased myself a das 6 pro plus


I'd say, take your time, clean and clay properly first, work in sections of 18x18", try the weaker polishes first, phone app torches work well to see your progress, enjoy yourself!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

craiglancs said:


> I'd say, take your time, clean and clay properly first, work in sections of 18x18", try the weaker polishes first, phone app torches work well to see your progress, enjoy yourself!


cheers for that craig cant wait to get started any particular products that you would recommend to use paint isnt that bad to be honest just a few light scratches and swirls and is on ford performance blue paint


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

craiglancs said:


> I'd say, take your time, clean and clay properly first, work in sections of 18x18", try the weaker polishes first, phone app torches work well to see your progress, enjoy yourself!


cheers for that craig cant wait to get started any particular products that you would recommend to use paint isnt that bad to be honest just a few light scratches and swirls and is on ford performance blue paint


----------



## craiglancs (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm loving meguiars ultimate compound, or menzerna 2500 if it's not that bad. But this meguiars uc seems to be a one size fits all. I really like it


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Think I might have to buy a da and do my 2 all over


----------



## TheMac (Aug 1, 2014)

Has anyone used Megs 101 and if so do you know if you can use it with MF? I should be interested in your results. I have a DAS 6 pro.


----------



## craiglancs (Jul 7, 2014)

Megs 101 is apparently the same thing as megs uc which I used to great effect with a medium foam pad, hex green pad


----------



## TheMac (Aug 1, 2014)

BTW I do not think it is the same.


----------

